# PU Hartschaum für Wobblerbau



## Pueblo (4. August 2015)

Hallo Freunde,
ich wollte mich dran versuchen meine Wobbler selber zu bauen.

Nun stockt es schon am Material.

Ich möchte die Wobbler gerne aus Hartschaum herstellen.
Nun sind Wobbler aus einem leichten Material hergestellt was auftreibend ist.

Also welche Dichte sollte der PU Hartschaum zum Wobblerbau haben? Oder kann man das nicht pauschal sagen?

Die Spanne geht ja von 50kg/m² bis 1000kg/m²


----------



## simmi321 (9. August 2015)

*AW: PU Hartschaum für Wobblerbau*

Die meisten benutzen 600er zB zum Jerkbau. Schau mal auf die Seite von MT-Lures da gibts ein Köderbau Forum , da werden viele Fragen beantwortet .


----------



## Anglerrino (10. August 2015)

*AW: PU Hartschaum für Wobblerbau*

Die Antwort von Simmi kann ich nur bestätigen. 
DA wirst du deine passende Antwort finden. 
Aber 600er nutzen die meisten ja.


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: PU Hartschaum für Wobblerbau*

Hy 
Es gibt einen Hartschaum Rohacell (Fa. Röhm). Dieser wird in Hytecmodellbau verwand.
Er ist in verschiedener Dichte und Härte erhältlich. Ferner ist das Material schleifund formbar. Aus diesem Material baue ich mir meine Posen. Leider ist der Schaum sehr teuer.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. März 2016)

*AW: PU Hartschaum für Wobblerbau*

Beantwortet die Frage jetzt in wie fern?


----------



## Maverick1387 (15. März 2016)

*AW: PU Hartschaum für Wobblerbau*

600 ist ein Anhaltspunkt, aber wir haben zum probieren auch mehrere Dichten bestellt. Kommt immer drauf an was genau man vor hat... und grundsätzlich: je geringer die Dichte, desto leichter ist es auch zu schleifen, schneiden, sägen...
Mein Tipp: Bestell Dir verschiedene kleinen Proben.


----------

